# cheap ferry (speedline)



## 90187 (May 1, 2005)

Hi have just been on ( www.speedferries.com ) quoted for june 04
return july04 £88 thats for camper +2adults

now thats more like it

chalky


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thats a great price Chalky! 

I've checked the site. but its for CARS ONLY , I asssume your camper falls into the large car size catagory? 

Have a safe and pleasant trip 


Jim


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

*Ferries (speed ferries)*

I have just visited their website and they Class a large car as up to 2.9m high and 6.5m long and in one piece with no trailer.
I have also spoken to them on the dog and bone, and it has been confirmed that a MH, within the above sizes is acceptable.


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for that information, Chalky. We are now booked up for September at considerably less cost than next month!


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Great news, well found Chalky, I've just booked for August bank holiday weekend £88. Also spoke to them after the online booking and they confirmed it, they know it's a motorhome within the following guidelines.

Standard car = max. height 1,85m x 5,00m length 
Large car = max. height 2,90m x 6,50m length


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

*speedferries*

Yes! it's there £88.00, 55 min crossing and Yes they do accept MH up to 6.5m and 2.9m high.
Do it on line in 2 mins. :lol:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Go on then smile - I also checked it out and unfortunately we are 6.64 and 2.95 - we don't qualify  

You wouldn't think it would make that much difference would you?

Really disappointed as I need to book a crossing for mid-end September

Carol
:wav:


----------

